# CAO Black VR Moby Cigar Review - Mid-Summer Stogie



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

My consumption is down, but that's just fine. I'm appreciating the occasional stogie more now that the obsession has waned. This is one I had b...

Read the full review here: CAO Black VR Moby Cigar Review - Mid-Summer Stogie


----------

